# weird gray spot on top of betta head



## ShadowCourtGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

i just noticed today a couple hours ago, when i got back from my friends house, that pooter has like a gray spot on top of his head.. i have no idea what it is..
Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 g
What temperature is your tank? 76 f
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? yes
Is your tank heated? no. not yet.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? topfin pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2xs a day. i fast him on sundays.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 1x a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? API stress coat/conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? N/A

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? little gray spot on top of head.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? hasnt changed.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? today.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? bloated last week. started epsom salt treatment
How old is your fish (approximately)? 5-6 mths. (guessing) got him from walmart..


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

The picture is kind of hard to see...is it just a different coloration of the scales? Cobalt had a whitish spot on his head before, and it cleared up a day or 2 after changing the water.


----------



## ShadowCourtGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

sorry.. it was with my camera phone.. and i dont know. he never had that spot before.. i noticed it when i got home yesterday


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Has he been exposed to any stress? If so that could be the reason why he has that spot. Such as cleaing 100% of his tank out.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the photo, unfortunately it's too small and fuzzy to see clearly. Could be just simply missing scales, fungus or columnaris. Are you able to describe what it looks like upclose? Ideally, for a 2.5 gal, you may want to consider 50% WC midweek on top of the 100% WC that you are doing now. Super clean water is important to ward off infection. How are you doing the epsom salt treatment for the bloat currently?


----------



## ShadowCourtGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

ive been doing 1-2 tsp for everyone gal daily and changing and cleaning everything daily, but now that i think about it, he likes to sleep next to a fake wooden log with plants and likes to get up close and personal with and i think he might be scratching his head on it..


----------



## ShadowCourtGirl (Jan 27, 2012)

heres some better pictures.. and no, he hasnt encountered any stree that i know of


----------

